# Endometriosis Support Buddies



## jules87

Hi there! I'm Julia, an endometriosis sufferer and chocolate addict from Nebraska, U.S.. I'm 28, married almost 8 years, no kiddos.

I'm just looking for buddies that are going through similar troubles as me, mainly on the endometriosis front. It can be such a pain, literally; and at times I feel like it might actually drive me crazy.

Please, join me! Swap horror stories, whine, laugh, and whine some more. :haha:

As a teen my periods were heavy, lasted 7 days, and my cycles ran 21 days. Now days, my periods are very heavy & painful, last 7-10 days, with a 28 day cycle. Basically I've always been regular but far from normal.

I had a laparoscopy done in March of 2015; the doctor found 3 separate areas of endo, two on one ovary and one on the other. The laparascopy helped a little bit with the pain. Before the laparascopy the pain during my period would start (intensely) in my low back, encompass both hips, and I also had pain on my inner thighs... of course on top of cramps. 

Now the pain is mostly in my low back and cramps, though this past cycle it was in my right hip as well. Heaviness has gotten worse over time. This last period, I had 3 separate OMG moments where I thought I'd leak through everything. I'm getting to the point of wanting to take a sick day once a month just to avoid the possibility of that happening.

Your turn! :flower:


----------



## jules87

Has anyone treated their endometriosis with Progesterone cream? I've been researching this a lot and want to give it a go.


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh Jules you poor thing. What stage endometriosis do you have? I was diagnosed 3 years ago after our RE wanted to find out why my egg quality was so bad. They found stage three endometriosis my answer for 6 years of grief. 

My periods are also so heavy from when I was a child always so scare of leaking and embarrassment. My mum always told me it was normal but it wasn't. I would had to go to the toilet every hour day 2 or it would leak everywhere. Friends thought I was weird! Yes the cramping is so bad I usually just curl up and try to sleep. 

I have recently seen a nathropath and taking vitex and nac for endometriosis. Google nac it seems to be very positive for endometriosis. 

What is your current plan? Still using clomid or just trying with no medication. If you are interested in my full story please visit my journal.


----------



## jules87

I wasn't told what stage of endo I'm at. My doctor likes to play things down as much as possible. I get why he thinks that is helpful, but it's irritating at the same time. I will definitely look into the NAC.

At the moment we aren't trying, because I'm doing Botox treatments for migraines. I plan to do that for about a year. If my migraines are significantly better we hope to start TTC again. Our next step is Clomid with artificial insemination.

Thank you for the post and the tips!


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh when did the migraines start. Did the doctor tell you why you have it so bad? Botox a common treatment? 

This period my pain level was manageable and my period wasn't as heavy. Not sure what it is related to as I am having so much supplements but suspect NAC could be helping. Do check it out!


----------



## jules87

I've deal with migraines since I was a kid. But, the chronic migraines started about 5 years ago. It took _forever_ to find a good doctor.

Botox is fairly common for treatment, but you have to go through all the other options first. (Pills, therapy, testing, etc.) We actually haven't found a specific reason other than my Trapezius and neck muscles are almost always tights which then causes headaches for me. 

Yay for a _slightly_ easier to deal with period!


----------



## mama.mouse

Hi Jules! I'm Gina and I live a long way from you in South Africa. I am 27 and was also diagnosed with endo in 2014 although I suspect I have had it since I was about 16. Growing up I had godawful periods. On more than one occasion I leaked through onto my school dress and the pain was excruciating. My legs went lame, I often passed out, had to be sent home from school and on one occasion I was even hospitalised but everyone kept saying it was normal. I knew it wasn't though.

I saw 4 different docs before my gem of a gynae picked it up. Gynae says it was about stage 2-3. By the time I went to see him I had a sizeable cyst on my left ovary and a complex (2 in 1) cyst on my right that was almost 10cm. He says "How have you been walking around like this!" Had a laparascope in Dec 2014 and he said everything looked good and not to worry but a month later a new cyst had already developed. He put me on treatment for a month to shrink it and suggested we started TTC while my ovaries were in good shape. My mom had a hysterectomy at 29 due to severe endo so he didn't have to tell me twice! And here we are!

Endometriosis really is a terrible disease and we are just expected to be silent sufferers. So nice to have ladies to talk to.


----------



## Unlucky41

Mama congrats on conceiving naturally with endo. Did you take any supplements etc? 
Are you trying for number two or too early?


----------



## mama.mouse

Unlucky41 said:


> Mama congrats on conceiving naturally with endo. Did you take any supplements etc?
> Are you trying for number two or too early?

Hi hun, we haven't gotten it right yet! Going on 15 months trying now. I have already tried Clomid, Femara, Ovitrelle shots etc but no luck. I went to see an RE and he put me on DHEA, Vitamin D3 and metformin. I also take natural supplements for stress because I suffer from chronic fatigue because I work in medicine. As if the universe was not cruel enough, we don't have the strongest swimmers on our team.

Jules you mentioned progesterone cream! As a result of endo my oestrogen and progesterone are imbalanced so my RE put me on natural progesterone cream but it gave me TERRIBLE depression and anxiety! Apparently it has that effect on 3% of women.


----------



## Unlucky41

Mama sound like you are in good hands though. How are your cycles like? Is your AF still heavy and painful? 

This is our 2nd cycle trying naturally but before that was trying ivf with no success. We are going backwards but trying to keep the faith. Just need one good egg. 

Is your husband taking any supplements?


----------



## mama.mouse

They are like clockwork! Except this cycle I was one day late which obviously gets you super excited and then it came early this morning :( They are not as painful as they were when I was in school or maybe its just that I am more used to it and have access to stronger pain killers haha It's hardly heavy at all though. I had a mirena IUD for 5 years from when I was about 20 and that really helped.

Hubby is on something called Prelox. He stopped taking it for a while and he is back on it now.

I'm sorry you haven't had any success yet. Did you only do 1 cycle of IVF? How was your experience with a naturopath? DH and I are both going to see one in Sept when we are finished these 3 rounds of Clomid. 

It's a tough process. Hubby joke that we will just adopt like our dogs and have a bit orphan family but I want to be pregnant with at least one to experience it you know? With my age all of my friends are just falling pregnant so easy.


----------



## jwilly

Hi Jules! I am also Julia :thumbup: hehe. I have not been officially diagnosed yet, but I have always suspected that my severe pain and our trouble conceiving is due to endometriosis.I had extremely heavy and painful periods in highschool, but started BC when I was 16 and they "calmed down" so to speak. Now, my periods arent super painful, but my ovulation pains (as well as day to day pains) are debilitating. I am going back to my RE in the fall to schedule my first lap. We did find out I was pregnant in April, but the pregnancy was ectopic. Upon further research, I found that ectopic pregnancies can be more common in women with endo?? I'm not sure if this is true, but I am worried now that we will be unable to conceive again, or that we will be faced with another ectopic. Right now hubby and I are waiting for the go ahead to start trying again. Interested in the talk of the progesterone cream! Does this help with the symptoms? Or how does it work?


----------



## dogmommy

Hi all! I was diagnosed with endometriosis last year. I was never told the stage. I had terrible painful periods as a teenager and as soon as I went on birth control they went away. Now fast forward to June 2014 I got married and stopped taking bc and the periods grew worse and worse each time. So last year my gynecologist decided to do an ultrasound and they found two endometriomas on both ovaries. So in Jan I had a lap and they took out endometriomas and fixed a blocked tube. My period pain is much better! Well now it's going on 6 months with still no luck. I've been ovulating every month but something is still wrong. We've set up a consult next month for ivf!


----------



## mama.mouse

jwilly said:


> Hi Jules! I am also Julia :thumbup: hehe. I have not been officially diagnosed yet, but I have always suspected that my severe pain and our trouble conceiving is due to endometriosis.I had extremely heavy and painful periods in highschool, but started BC when I was 16 and they "calmed down" so to speak. Now, my periods arent super painful, but my ovulation pains (as well as day to day pains) are debilitating. I am going back to my RE in the fall to schedule my first lap. We did find out I was pregnant in April, but the pregnancy was ectopic. Upon further research, I found that ectopic pregnancies can be more common in women with endo?? I'm not sure if this is true, but I am worried now that we will be unable to conceive again, or that we will be faced with another ectopic. Right now hubby and I are waiting for the go ahead to start trying again. Interested in the talk of the progesterone cream! Does this help with the symptoms? Or how does it work?

Hi! My endocrinologist says that is helps with PMS so like pain, bloating, sore boobs, bitchy behavior etc. he says if you think of it as progesterone so pro-pregnancy. You need to check your progesterone levels first though. Mine was quite low and I took all natural progesterone cream but it did make me feel very low. Could have been other things around that time I guess so gonna give it another go this month when start the clomid again. Make sure the progesterone you get is all natural :)


----------



## jwilly

Thanks mama! I will look into that. I did have my progesterone levels checked earlier this year, and was told that they were "fine" but upon further research, they seemed lower than what many other people out there had been told were appropriate. Can't remember the number off the top of my head now of course... durr:dohh:


----------



## Unlucky41

mama.mouse said:


> They are like clockwork! Except this cycle I was one day late which obviously gets you super excited and then it came early this morning :( They are not as painful as they were when I was in school or maybe its just that I am more used to it and have access to stronger pain killers haha It's hardly heavy at all though. I had a mirena IUD for 5 years from when I was about 20 and that really helped.
> 
> Hubby is on something called Prelox. He stopped taking it for a while and he is back on it now.
> 
> I'm sorry you haven't had any success yet. Did you only do 1 cycle of IVF? How was your experience with a naturopath? DH and I are both going to see one in Sept when we are finished these 3 rounds of Clomid.
> 
> It's a tough process. Hubby joke that we will just adopt like our dogs and have a bit orphan family but I want to be pregnant with at least one to experience it you know? With my age all of my friends are just falling pregnant so easy.


Hi Mama 

No we have been through ivf 6 times. We had a daughter street ivf5 however when we went back for number two early this year no eggs were retrieved hence RE told us to stop. Please read my journal if you have a free moment hehe. 

Would you try IVF? It does bring me hope but very expensive and very emotional. I couldn't handle any more bad news so decided to get healthy and see how things go. Have to be prepared to accept I might only have one child. 

Definitely understand that you want to experience being a mum that is what God made us to be. It is so hard to accept that we can't produce just one good egg.


----------



## mama.mouse

Oh wow 6 times! We went to a fertility clinic when we first started trying (my doctor suggested we try get the ball rolling sooner rather than later) but it was so expensive. We couldn't afford to do any of the treatments not even the entry level ones. We weren't prepared to TTC. We were told it was a possible "now or never" and everyone said oh that's just what doctors say but here we are almost 1.5 years later and I'm so glad I listened to him! 

Our plan is to do these last 3 rounds of clomid and see if that works and if it doesn't, homeopath and try his thing till the end of the year and if we are STILL out of luck then we will try raise money for IVF


----------



## jules87

I am so excited to see a few new "faces" here! Welcome to the group! :flower:

Sorry I haven't posted in a bit. We decided to take a last minute vacation over the 4th of July. Since we got back I've been playing catch up at work and at home. It was a great vacation though! We went to Colorado Springs and Denver.

*jwilly- *It's always nice to find another Julia! I also was told by my doctor that my progesterone was fine. When I requested a copy of the results I found I am on the very low end of the "normal" range.
The Progesterone cream is supposed to help with PMS like mama stated. I have done a lot of research on links between low progesterone and endometriosis, and also the links with infertility. A typical treatment of endometriosis is the birth control pill, especially the mini pill which is all progesterone (synthetic). I personally feel better using an all natural cream than a pill. Like mama said, make sure it's all natural if you decide to try out the cream.
Good luck in continuing ttc! 

*moma-* I have been told that the Mirena is great for endo before, it's interesting to meet someone that can actually say they know it helped. Maybe some day I'll give it a try. I think we might be headed down the road of lots of adopted dogs as well. Haha. My husband would love it, but I don't think I could deal with all the hair!
What supplements do you use for stress? I started seeing a therapist for depression a couple of months ago. She thinks I deal with anxiety and depression. I've just been set up with a new one that will do EMDR therapy with me. This is supposed to "desensitize" you. Mostly emotionally, but I"m hoping it will help with pain too... I have come across some stories suggesting it can.
It sounds like you guys have a great plan in place. Good luck! I look forward to hearing your story as you go.

*Unlucky41- *I'm so sorry you have gone through IVF 4 times. You are a very strong person! :hugs: I will definitely be checking out your journal when I have a bit more down time.

*Dogmommy-* I'm surprised they were able to see the endometrioma with an ultrasound! I've been told that's pretty rare. As much as it sucks having endo, at-least you had confirmation before committing to the laparascopy.
Have you had your hormone levels checked? What about your husband, any tests? (Sorry if you said already, I didn't catch it.) 


I'm gearing up for a painful and tiring week, aka- AF will be here any time. :witch: . So far I've been dealing with fatigue, constant headache, heightened sense of smell, nausea, weakness, and of course moodiness for the past few days.
How long does each of your periods usually last? (TMI question, sorry) Mine usually last 10 days. It's freaking annoying! Every once in a great while I'll have one that lasts just 7 and I just feel like dancing! :happydance:


----------



## Unlucky41

Jules my period used to be 7 days but since taking herbs and supplements for 2 months it is now at 5 days. It has only been once at 5 days so will let you know what happens in 9 days time when mine is due. 

Are you taking anything to help with the pain etc?


----------



## jules87

I just take Pamprin Max for the pain, and use Icy Hot patches on my back. I will actually start using the progesterone cream this cycle too, hopefully that helps some.

My cramping started yesterday and is still present. Usually I don't get cramps until day 3, super annoying! I see chocolate in my future.


----------



## still hopping

Hi ladies
I also have the endo burden in my life.
I saw this post and thought to share one thing that I have changed in my life that has really helped with the symptoms of endo... and its diet. It is not an easy fix and takes commitment... I don't see it as a 'diet' but a change of lifestyle :) 
It has not only made endo better but I am a lot healthier, have more energy and my body has throughout several years come down to the weight I am naturally supposed to be... 
The below is a copy and paste from a journal I started writing... Of course if you are trying TTC do talk to your doctor if you are making drastic changes on your current diet... 
Big hug :hugs:


THE BASICS TO MY DIET

After being diagnosed with Endometriosis stage 2 following a laparoscopic operation I found out information on how your diet can help prevent Endometriosis lesions and the pain from coming back. *I decided to give it a good go. The key for it working being to see it as a change of lifestyle and not a diet. In order to accomplish this I had to find food that I enjoy eating to have on a daily basis but did tell myself that at times, whether a treat at the weekend, going to someone's house or out for dinner, I will have small amounts of "forbidden" food.

In a nutshell, these are some lists on foods to avoid and foods that you benefit from in this "diet":

Should eat:

Good sources of fiber (decrease circulating estrogen):
Whole grains
Beans, peas, legumes
Brown Rice
Vegetables and fruits
Oatmeal

Modulate estrogen (one or two servings a day recommended):
Mustard greens
Dark green veg
Broccoli
Cabbage

Stimulate the good prostaglandin production:
Oily fish
Walnut oil
Pumpkin seeds
Dark green leafy veg
**
Good foods for immune system:
Beans, peas, lentils
Onions
Garlic
Carrots
Live yogurt (good for intestinal flora)
Rhubarb
Seed and sprouted seeds
Ginger
Green Teaboost immunity and expels dioxin from body

Hormone re-balancing:
Peas beans and legumes
Red and purple berries
Garlic
Apples
Parsley
Fennel
Cabbage, cauliflower
Nuts and seeds
Celery, carrots
Rhubarb

Good supplements: Magnesium, Zinc, Calcium, Iron,* Selenium, Vitamins B, C, A and E


Should Avoid

Wheat and refined flours (including breads, (specially white), cakes and pasta products as they contain phytic acid and gluten)
Red meats* (contain prostaglandins and growth hormones)
Refined sugars and non-organic honey
Caffeine* (is a phytoestrogen) (avoid coffee, tea and soft drinks)
Chocolate (a little bit of very dark chocolate is fine)
Dairy produce (milk, cheese, butter and cream as they contain prostaglandins)
Eggs (only eat organic as they can contain the chemical residue of dioxin)
Fried foods (negative prostaglandins)
Saturated fats and oils (butter, margarine, lard)
Soy products and soy protein products
Convenience foods (contain additives)
Tinned foods (use sparinglytinned tomatoes and coconut milk are some exceptions that are ok to use)
Additives and preservatives
Alcohol (consumes vitamin B which is stored in the liver. Good liver function is vital to eliminate excess estrogen)

DAILY SUBSTITUTES:
Some challenges were around finding substitutes to what would have been my basics: Pasta, rice, bread and milk.*
After some research I did find great substitutes that work for me, they have no empty calories, are highly nutritious and I enjoy eating:

*My pasta substitutes: Shirataki or Konjac noodles -*amazing source of protein and fiber but without carbohydrates and low in calories. Gluten free pasta - low in fat, sodium and sugar but high in iron. I personally much prefer the Shirataki noodles but the GF pasta is a good enough substitute when the noodles are a times hard to come by (I personally don't eat gluten free pasta as don't enjoy the texture)

*My rice substitutes: Quinoa - High in protein,*good source of*dietary fiber*and*phosphorus*and is high in*magnesium, calcium*and*iron. Buckwheat -*low in Saturated Fat, and very low in Cholesterol and Sodium. It is also a good source of Dietary Fiber, vitamin B, Magnesium, Copper, Manganese, Iron, Zinc Selenium, antioxidants and essential amino acids.

*My bread substitute: I used to eat Pumpernickel bread - rye bread high in fiber,*heart-healthy monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fatty acids, B vitamins, calcium and magnesium. In the last six months I have become gluten free which makes me feel better - I know eat Corn or Quinoa crispy bread. 

*My milk substitute: Almond milk -*rich in nutrients including fiber, vitamin E, magnesium, selenium, manganese, zinc, potassium, iron, phosphorus, tryptophan, copper, and calcium. It also has no cholesterol. Yakult*(light)-*probiotic dairy product made by fermenting a mixture of skimmed milk with a special strain of the bacterium Lactobacillus casei. I have one of these in the morning which is good for the intestinal flora

Being now gluten free, I eat food that is naturally gluten free and not gluten free made products as the contain 'gums' to give them the right consistency that are not great for your health, plus a lot of gluten free made products have higher amounts of salt, sugar and other additives to make them tastier.

As the overall diet is quite high in fiber content, I do have to make a*conscious*effort to drink*plenty of water throughout the day.

I am not going to lie... to start with it's not easy... It takes a lot of will power and discipline (and hours of reading labels at the supermarket) until you find what works for you. Don't give up, it becomes a lot easier and it's truly worth it!


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks stillhoping I am trying to enforce this diet but being Asian rice is our bread and butter. I have basmati rice which I heard is ok but with portion control. The hard think is when you go out for breakfast. Love my eggs but not sure if it is organic at the cafes. Once a week is too much you reckon? 

I definitely felt better not having diary, beef and cutting down carbs!

Do you take any herbs as well? 
Are you still ttc ?


----------



## Unlucky41

jules87 said:


> I just take Pamprin Max for the pain, and use Icy Hot patches on my back. I will actually start using the progesterone cream this cycle too, hopefully that helps some.
> 
> My cramping started yesterday and is still present. Usually I don't get cramps until day 3, super annoying! I see chocolate in my future.

Oh I am the same with chocolate but I try to portion control so I usually take a bite and chuck the rest in the bin out of fustration like a crazy lady. 

Just want to ask you ladies what you think if dhea for endometriosis? I heard it is not good but others said they used it and helped.


----------



## still hopping

You made me laugh Unlucky41!... I know exactly what you mean! I am Spanish and giving up bread is one of the hardest thing I have ever done in my life!! :rofl:
I think with the eggs, not knowing the source if it's only once a week it is ok... like with most things, it gets worse as it accumulates... I stick to my diet at home throughout the week but if I go out or are invited to someone's home for dinner, I just tell them I am gluten free and eat pretty much anything else I am served :thumbup:
With the chocolate, I am lucky I am not much of a sweet tooth although at times do feel like sweet stuff but not that often. I only keep 80%+ cocoa chocolate at home and have a square or two every other day. If i am really craving something sweet I have homemade icecream in the freezer that I make and sweeten using honey or raw stevia... or have a bowl of organic rice puffs with milk and honey... I have found that these 'tricks' work for me.. 

About dhea I haven't heard much... but being a hormone I wouldn't take it without expert advice specially if you are trying TTC

I am on my first round of IVF at the moment, first transfer TWW... I have my beta test this coming Wednesday... fingers x'ed! Only one embryo survived so none to freeze... One egg for one cycle is not a great stat but you never know... I am keeping positive <3

I used to go to a herbal doctor who specializes in fertility and take herbal tinctures twice a day together with some suplements. It really worked for me and helped the endo too but since starting the IVF treatment the doctors at the clinic preferred me to stop as they did not know if it could interfere with the treatment. If you are interested in what was in the tinctures I can have a look as I have it noted somewhere.

You have gone through a journey and a half!!! Best of luck with this second natural cycle... as you say... It only takes one egg!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Still hoping I have tried herbs as well but the Chinese herbalist never gave any real details what they are giving you. Safe to say it didn't work took it for a while before my lap and never had a bfp with.

The journey of ivf. Best of luck for the first cycle one to transfer is nor a bad place to be. It is always a trial and error. We have 5 eggs no matured eggs my dreams were crushed for our first ivf. Keeping postive is good. It only takes one. Surely we can expect our bodies to produce one good egg!


----------



## jules87

Thank you StillHoping for the food ideas. I've read up on treating endo with diet, but it can be pretty overwhelming. Your list helps simplify it quite a bit. 

I know I'm in the habit of sharing tmi, but I'm super frustrated at the moment. I "started" my new cycle on Friday/ Saturday. Had cramping and all that other fun stuff with it. By the end of Saturday, nothing; Sunday, nothing. Today, no cramps or anything yet. I'm so sick of being irregular. I used to be able to tell you exactly what day it would fall on and exactly how the next 10 days of my life were going to go. But, for the past 6 months or so, it's been a different story.

I hope you all had a great weekend! We didn't do much, just hung around the house and got a few things done. I kind of like staying home though, I'm a bit of a homebody.


----------



## still hopping

Oh Jules, that's awful... I was reading earlier posts and saw that your periods last up to 10 days! I guess the only solution doctors would give you to regulate your periods would be to put you on the pill??

Have you tried Vitex? It's natural and one of the things it can help with is regulating periods ... plus many other things

Take care and be kind to yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## mama.mouse

Unlucky41 said:


> jules87 said:
> 
> 
> I just take Pamprin Max for the pain, and use Icy Hot patches on my back. I will actually start using the progesterone cream this cycle too, hopefully that helps some.
> 
> My cramping started yesterday and is still present. Usually I don't get cramps until day 3, super annoying! I see chocolate in my future.
> 
> Oh I am the same with chocolate but I try to portion control so I usually take a bite and chuck the rest in the bin out of fustration like a crazy lady.
> 
> Just want to ask you ladies what you think if dhea for endometriosis? I heard it is not good but others said they used it and helped.Click to expand...

I'm on DHEA hun. Not specifically for endometriosis, I had a bit of a stress breakdown and my doc prescribed it for chronic fatigue. He said it would also assist with my "polycystic tendancies". I feel great actually but not really certain if it has made a major difference endo wise. My LP was a one day longer last month and it is usually only 11 days so thats positive! But I am also on metformin and Vitamin d3


----------



## jules87

still hopping said:


> Oh Jules, that's awful... I was reading earlier posts and saw that your periods last up to 10 days! I guess the only solution doctors would give you to regulate your periods would be to put you on the pill??
> 
> Have you tried Vitex? It's natural and one of the things it can help with is regulating periods ... plus many other things
> 
> Take care and be kind to yourself hun :hugs:

Yep, 10 days. It's annoying, half my cycle the :witch: is harassing me. 
You are the second person to suggest Vitex to me. Must be good stuff! :winkwink: I will look into it, anything to help with my periods/ endo. You're right, the only option my doctor will go for is the pill. But, he knows we want kids, so he's against that as well, even temporarily. 



mama.mouse said:


> I'm on DHEA hun. Not specifically for endometriosis, I had a bit of a stress breakdown and my doc prescribed it for chronic fatigue. He said it would also assist with my "polycystic tendancies". I feel great actually but not really certain if it has made a major difference endo wise. My LP was a one day longer last month and it is usually only 11 days so thats positive! But I am also on metformin and Vitamin d3

Interesting that he prescribed DHEA for chronic fatigue. I wish the doctors here would listen to me about that. 
That's exciting that your LP was a day longer. Hopefully it keeps working, whatever it may be. :thumbup:


----------



## mama.mouse

It really could have been more towards my hormonal imbalance I suppose? He gave me so much information that daY I kind of just hoped DH was listening (he wasn't lol)


----------



## jules87

I started Vitex today! Think good thoughts for me, I could really use something, anything, to help. lol.


----------



## Unlucky41

Jules I have been on vitex for two months and my temps after ovulation is higher meaning progesterone is higher. One step in the right direction eh? 

Hope to hear your feedback as well


----------



## still hopping

I had my beta last Wednesday and came back positive... I still can't believe it... they were slim odds with only one embryo out of the IVF round... first time getting a positive ever in six years of trying... result came back hCG 100... back on Monday for more bloods...fingers crossed it sticks! So happy, scared, excited, shocked, emotional, worried...
Everything is so fragile that anything can happen at this early stage and more than excited, I am scared... please, please, please let this be it!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Very exciting still hoping. Congrats! You must be over the moon. Keep us updated with your beta


----------



## Unlucky41

Stillhoping this cycle was all natural right? Your diet finally paid off great news


----------



## Unlucky41

Sorry stillhoping just realised it was ivf first round. Still this is great news!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi ladies, another endo fighter here, hoping to join you! 

Jules, thanks for starting this thread. 10 days of AF every cycle sounds terrible, I really hope the vitex brings some relief! 

Still hopping, congratulations!! I'm so happy for you, and hope your bean sticks. It's always awesome to see IVF work. <3

AFM, my husband and I have been TTC for over two years now. I've had heavy periods with horrendous cramps since I was a teenager (I'm 32), and a few years ago got diagnosed with uterine fibroids. Earlier this year, I had surgery to remove it to help improve our odds of conception, and during the surgery they discovered patches of endo all over the place, including on my left ovary. They took out all the endo they could see, but didn't give me an official grade. 

The diagnosis sucked but it was good to find a reason why my AFs were so heavy and painful all this time as the doctors didn't thing the fibroid would cause so much pain or bleeding or be the primary cause of my infertility.

I'm in a waiting period now while my uterus heals from the myomectomy, and then I am going straight to IVF at his fall. The endo may have damaged my ovaries so I am nervous but trying not to worry too much. In the meantime, I am on the pill to keep the endo and fibroid regrowth in check in the interim before we TTC again. :thumbup: 

I have low AMH, a blocked right tube, and a lot of hope. <3

Like hoping, I'm also on a diet where I've cut gluten, red meat, dairy, soy, and alcohol out of my diet. It's hard, but I'm feeling better. And I'm grateful for Trader Joe's super dark chocolate truffle bars. There's soy and dairy in most bars, but not these babies. :haha:

Happy Monday, all. :hugs:


----------



## jules87

Still hopping- that is very exciting! I look forward to hearing more from you. Fingers crossed and prayers that this one sticks for you!

Lemon- welcome to the group! I can't imagine waiting until 32 to get a diagnosis. I started seeing doctors about the endo when I was 20, and finally got a diagnosis at 26. You are a trooper! Good luck when you get started with IVF. I'm happy you have joined us and I look forward to being there during your journey.

AFM not a whole lot of exciting news in the ttc realm since we can't ttc. :huh: The witch stuck around through the weekend (8 days this time), I had more days of cramping than usual... I"m worried that my endo has gotten worse and that I may not be able to get back to ttc when we are done treating my headaches. 
Anywho... I hope you all had a wonderful weekend! I have a jam packed week and I'm wondering how I"m going to get through it all.


----------



## lemon_tree

It was a lifetime of, "well, periods hurt, but we deal with it as women" and then everything got blamed on the fibroid. Until the fibroid came out, and endo was discovered, and then it was all "Oh this makes much more sense." Who knew that soaking through a super plus tampon in 2 hours wasn't normal? :rofl:

I will say, my periods did lighten up a big when I switched to a menstrual cup. Have any of you tried one or had a similar experience? My cramps got lighter and my periods shortened by a day or two. (This was before my diagnosis.)

Jules, that sucks about your endo pain. I hope your body is kind to you. <3


----------



## mama.mouse

Welcome Lemon! Oh my gosh I always insisted on going to a male gynaecologist because I had a woman once and she said to me "period cramps are part of being a woman" and I thought this b**** is not actually serious.

At least now you know what's going on! Understanding endo is the first step to overcoming it I think! 

Congrats StilHoping what wonderful news! I'm 7DPO now on my first Clomid cycle in a little while. I really "feel" different this month by trying not to hang on to it this month.

Jules I went through a stage that each time I cramped a little longer or AF was lighter or heavier or I felt unusual I booked myself in at the doc and eventually he was like RELAX SERIOUSLY. He said things are not like they were, we need to stop worrying about it. It's hard though when you are used to your ovaries attacking you every so often!


----------



## Unlucky41

Just popping in to give you ladies hope. 

After 6 ivf one resulting in my daughter I was told to give up. My amh just too low and at with my 6 ivf no eggs collected. 

After two months of herbs and supplements I am pregnant. I was one day late yesterday and since I am rarely late I tested. I went crazy and gave dh the biggest surprise ever.

At the moment very excited however extremely scare. Hoping this one us a sticky bean


----------



## jules87

Yay Unlucky!! Very excited for you! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## still hopping

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations Unlucky!! That is such amazing news! Now the dreaded wait but try and keep positive like me as the state of mind has a big part to play in these things :happydance::happydance:

lemon_tree - welcome to the group! Oh, I hope you heal well and quick so you can continue on your journey. IVF was the only option for us as we had less than 2% chance to conceive naturally. I will have my fingers and toes x'ed that it works for you too and have your little miracle on the way soon! :hugs: It's amazing how much the right diet helps some of us, eh? Of course it is not perfect and it's not like everything just disappears but it makes it a lot more bearable :thumbup: Oh...and I am with you with the menstrual cup! I have been using it for three years and Big Difference!

Jules - hang in there sweetheart!! :hugs: You take care of yourself and focus on getting rid of those migraines and fine to continue ttc. You need to be right first. My sister in law had to take a break ttc coz of back problems but she's on the mend now too.

mama.mouse - babydust to you too :dust: Any symptoms at the moment??

I had my second beta yesterday and went up from the initial 100 to 1000 so all perfect for now... they are starting to wean me off the progesterone this week... 10th August scan appointment... fingers x'ed, fingers x'ed, fingers x'ed...


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks Jules and thanks stillhoping. How many days was your beta for the 1000? 

Going for a blood test tomorrow for some peace of mind. 

If you girls ever want to know my herbs and supplements in detail happy to share. Really can't believe it has happened naturally after 6 IVF and 2 FET. 

If God wants it to happen it will


----------



## jwilly

Wow still hoping & unlucky congratulations!!! So happy to hear of TWO success stories in less than a week!


----------



## mama.mouse

Oh my gosh YAY! That is so exciting Unlucky!!!!! Ah will so be holding thumbs for a sticky bean!

StilHopping At the moment I really haven't been feeling so hot. I have been queasy all day and I just have no appetite. I started gagging at 2DPO already and my stomach turns at just about anything. My boobs are not sore like they usually are around this time but my nipples are REALLY sore which is unusual. Specifically the right side it almost feels bruised. I've sort of been a bit crampy on and off. It all sounds very promising but I am really trying (a) not to test and drive myself crazy and (b) get my hopes up!


----------



## still hopping

Thank you jwilly!! I hadn't seen you before here... Welcome! I hope you are having a good month too :hugs:

Unlucky - my first beta was 14 days after collection with a 5day blast. The second beta five days after the first one. I hope your beta goes well!!!

mama.mouse - great symptoms so far. But you are right, trying not to read too much into them and relax is the best you can do. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## jwilly

Still hopping, I popped in when the thread first started, but haven't been on for a while O:)


----------



## Unlucky41

Stillhoping you must feel relaxed now. When is your scan? 

Mama symptoms spotting is hard work. Hope you get your bfp in a few days time. What day are you now? 

AFM beta today 780 17dpo so feeling a bit better. Have this really tight or heavy sensation in my uterus though so taking it easy. The house can be more messy than normal for a while. 

Hope to see more bfp on this thread


----------



## still hopping

Great result Unlucky!! :happydance: What's the next step for you?

Scan on the 10th August (I will be about 7weeks then) ... I am still quite anxious but I think after the scan will be better. They are weaning me off the progesterone and tomorrow will be my last day on it... Hope my body responds well to it and continues to support the pregnancy :blush:


----------



## lemon_tree

Love hearing these endo success stories! :happydance:

Congrats to you both. <3


----------



## mama.mouse

I'm on 9DPO today so holding thumbs! If not then we carry on I suppose!

I am so happy for you ladies with your BFPs! How wonderful!

The rest of us will totally get there. Then we will look back and it will be like kicking that Endo right in the face!


----------



## mama.mouse

As a final mushy note (very emotional today sorry), I can't even tell you ladies how wonderful it has been just to have someone to talk to about this. It has always felt like nobody really understood what I've gone through and I think support is SO important!

So I guess what I'm saying is THANK YOU to Julia for starting this thread and bringing us all together.


----------



## still hopping

You are sooooo right mama.mouse!!! Talking to people about infertility and endo in the last couple of years through different forums has been so helpful to keep strong and not give up... I was bottling things up for such a long time up until then... and almost feeling ashamed coz I knew something was wrong with me and I wasn't able to do what apparently all women a born to do and should just happen like that!... Like it did to all other women around me... 

Sharing your experiences with people that are going through the same challenges as you is soooo powerful!!

Best of luck with testing this month and yes... one by one we will all kick Endo right in the face!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Unlucky41

Ladies I will be cheering you ladies on! My journey has been a tough one but amazingly we have made it. Well not out of the woods yet but can definitely see some light at the end of the tunnel. 

Infertility with endo is awful you get all this pain every month and nothing to show for it! 

Keep fighting ! As my nathropath says eat well, take supplements to balance the hormones and do your 10k steps. I never did 10k steps though!


----------



## Unlucky41

still hopping said:


> Great result Unlucky!! :happydance: What's the next step for you?
> 
> Scan on the 10th August (I will be about 7weeks then) ... I am still quite anxious but I think after the scan will be better. They are weaning me off the progesterone and tomorrow will be my last day on it... Hope my body responds well to it and continues to support the pregnancy :blush:

My scan is 17 August one week after yours!

Your RE will measure your progesterone before weaning you off? I was on it for 12 weeks but this was three years ago everything changes.


----------



## jules87

mama.mouse said:


> The rest of us will totally get there. Then we will look back and it will be like kicking that Endo right in the face!




mama.mouse said:


> So I guess what I'm saying is THANK YOU to Julia for starting this thread and bringing us all together.

I was having such a down day yesterday. I'm so happy to come in to this thread and see so many positive posts and support! 

You are welcome, I'm glad I started it too. 

Kicking Endo in the face sounds awesome and I can't wait until it's my turn. :haha:


----------



## lucy_smith

hello :) 
can i join you?
first off.... congrats for the bfps girls!!!!

and a little about me...... i am 24 years old, been ttc for 8 months now so not as long as you but seen you are all endo sufferers so thought i would pop in! been diagnosed with endo when i was 19. 

first month using cbfm and got my peak on saturday. so here i am in the tww!


----------



## still hopping

Welcome lucy_smith! All the very best this ttw!! :hugs: Keep us posted!!

Unlucky - they said the levels on my second beta last Monday were really good and that's why they are now weaning me off it... I thought I was going to be on it for much longer ...weird, but I guess they are the experts...


----------



## lemon_tree

Welcome, Lucy! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## mama.mouse

Welcome Lucy! Keep us updated!! 

Well I tested negative this morning at 11DPO. AF due tomorrow so I guess I'm still in the game. I was so overwhelmingly sure that this was THE month and now I don't know :( my boobs are still so sore and I have still been queasy on and off. Got some weird sinus head cold yesterday. But this could also be side effects of the Clomid. Gah I'm so confused! 

The one thing that sucks about endo and ttc is ladies are like "oh I never cramp between AF so I knew something was up" and I'm here like "Lady I cramp like every day." I have been so crampy and I was sure it was a sign of something but now I'm wondering if its just my ovaries being A-Holes again.


----------



## still hopping

Oh mama.mouse... It's so bloody frustrating! Don't lose hope this month yet... as you said you are still in the game :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## jules87

Welcome to the group Lucy! Best of luck to you in this tww. You may not have been ttc as long as us, but dealing with endo can really suck. Which is why we are here to support each other, regardless of ttc status.

Mama do not give up! Like stillhopping said, you are still in the horrible & wonderful game of the tww. 11 dpo isn't really that long. Do you normally have a shorter luteal phase? Are you on Clomid this month? I don't know if you have done that before, but the 2 cycles I was on Clomid were hell. I had so many more PMS symptoms that I thought for sure I was pregnant. (not that I"m saying this is happening to you) I'll continue to keep my fingers crossed for you. 


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome Lucy !

How are you mama? Hope you get that renewed fighting spirit is endo ladies have. Don't give up chase your dreams.


----------



## lucy_smith

any updates mama ?? 

hows everyone getting on?

think i am now 9 dpo . been feeling really tired recently, went for a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon and still had 9 hours last night! must have needed it , i remember being really tired in my last pregnancy early on, but didn't think it was this early on


----------



## still hopping

Those are good symptoms, lucy_smith!! I was quite tired from very early on :sleep:

How is it going mama.mouse?

Still going strong unlucky41?

The waiting for the scan on the 10th August is driving me nuts... Came of the progesterone last Friday (which is quite early at 5 wks and 3 days) but so far so good it seems :thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

still hopping said:


> Those are good symptoms, lucy_smith!! I was quite tired from very early on :sleep:
> 
> How is it going mama.mouse?
> 
> Still going strong unlucky41?
> 
> The waiting for the scan on the 10th August is driving me nuts... Came of the progesterone last Friday (which is quite early at 5 wks and 3 days) but so far so good it seems :thumbup:

Oh the wait for the scan seems ages away! I have 7 more days than you to wait but must say it does feel better than the ttw so my heart goes out to all of you! 

Sometimes I am still in disbelief that I am pregnant. My husband keeps saying not to be happy until we see a heartbeat though. 

How you coping still hoping


----------



## still hopping

I am actually finding the wait for the scan just as hard as the tww... I am kind of questioning ridiculous things like "why am I not feeling more pregnancy symptoms?" It would kind of make me feel more comfortable to feel more "sick" ... which sounds very stupid really... I just want to see that beating heart <3

I fully understand where you husband is coming from, unlucky... I won't feel reassured until scan day :thumbup:


----------



## mama.mouse

Sorry ladies! AF showed up on Friday afternoon :( Just getting over it the last couple of days, sorry I left you all hanging. So disappointing. Got awful cramps on Friday and then started bleeding soon after. Much heavier than usual. My sister thinks it was a chemical but I never got a positive test so I think it was just a weird cycle. I was so so so sure this was it. 

Anyway, back to Clomid again. Trying out this PCOS diet as well to see if it helps our and dragged my butt back to gym this morning. Trying to stay positive though. Thankfully when AF came I was away with family so I was distracted and just drowned my sorrows in red wine. if I had been home it would have been a full blown sob fest. Staying positive though. I am going to try do progesterone cream after O this month maybe that will help. 

Lucy I hope that you get your BFP this month!

Glad to hear our preggy bellies are feeling good also xx


----------



## jules87

Sorry to hear you didn't get your BFP this month mama. Better luck this next cycle! Are you planning to do Clomid again?


----------



## still hopping

So sorry to heat mama.mouse... That sucks so much :hugs:
You are doing the right thing getting back onto doing things straight away (treatment, diet, sport... ) good on you! 

We women are so strong... May share some tears along the way... But for the most part we dont let it last... we keep strong, focused, we pick ourselves up and continue in this journey because we believe we have a chance and things will happen for us <3 And things DO happen

Ladies keep strong :hugs:


----------



## lemon_tree

I'm so sorry to hear that, Mouse. :nope:

Clomid and progesterone cream sounds like a great plan for this next cycle. I hope it's the recipe for your BFP! :friends:


----------



## jules87

Hi everyone! I'm just checking in to see how you all are doing. Are our two recent BFPs still holding onto their sticky bean? Any morning sickness, etc. yet?

How about the rest of us working on kicking endo's ass?

I've been better. I've had a headache/migraine for 2 weeks strait... My meds weren't touching it. I actually went to the doctor this morning and asked for a shot for the migraine. (a pain killer cocktail) I really hate those shots because they make me so loupy and all I do is sleep. Luckily he went a different route. It did gove some relieve but I didn't fully get rid of it until this morning when I took a couple of my emergency (only if you're dying) pain meds. It finally worked. Hallelujah!! 

I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## lucy_smith

sorry to hear that mama mouse! !

af due on sunday and i got a little spotting today..... think im out as this has happened to me for the last few cycles 
feeling a little bummed out today


----------



## Unlucky41

Sorry to hear this Lucy definitely not implantation bleeding? 

Jules can imagine having bad migraine how you do concentrate? 

AFM my back decided to give way. In so much pain and doctor won't let me take anything serious. Might ask for panadeine forte. No real symptoms but I can't get hungry if I do I start fainting! Sometimes feel a bit uncomfortable after eating. I am pretty sure morning sickness will hit about 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## lemon_tree

Yikes, sorry, Unlucky, I hope you feel better soon!

Jules, that's terrible. I am so sorry you've been dealing with that pain for so long! A good friend of mine had migraines for a long time and found some relief by going to a chiropractor. Have you ever tried that?

Bummer, Lucy. I'm still holding out hope for you, though. <3

AFM - not much to report. Still on BCP for now. Had some breakthrough spotting and cramping, which was annoying, but overall I'm feeling alright. :thumbup: 

Hope the rest of you are all ok. :hugs:


----------



## Unlucky41

mama.mouse said:


> Sorry ladies! AF showed up on Friday afternoon :( Just getting over it the last couple of days, sorry I left you all hanging. So disappointing. Got awful cramps on Friday and then started bleeding soon after. Much heavier than usual. My sister thinks it was a chemical but I never got a positive test so I think it was just a weird cycle. I was so so so sure this was it.
> 
> Anyway, back to Clomid again. Trying out this PCOS diet as well to see if it helps our and dragged my butt back to gym this morning. Trying to stay positive though. Thankfully when AF came I was away with family so I was distracted and just drowned my sorrows in red wine. if I had been home it would have been a full blown sob fest. Staying positive though. I am going to try do progesterone cream after O this month maybe that will help.
> Lucy I hope that you get your BFP this month!
> 
> Glad to hear our preggy bellies are feeling good also xx

Oh mama sorry just read this. Sorry af showed up. Hope this cycle is your lucky one! I like how you have a good solid plan


----------



## mama.mouse

Hello lovelies 

Yes, doing Clomid again this month but taking the advice from in here and going to see a nutritionist next week who specialises in PCOS who hopefully that will help us with planting our little bean! Feeling a bit more positive now. DH just got a new job and we are planning to move house. I feel like we needed a fresh start after all of this. 

Clomid rage has been intense this month, spare a thought for my husband lol. Bless him he is taking it in his stride. I just cannot control myself! I just snap!

Unlucky - Maybe keep snacks with you! Like jelly beans or something in your purse to keep your sugar up. Might help with the fainting!

Oh sorry Lucy! Spotting isnt always a bad thing. Did AF start in full yet?

Jules I don't know if its true but I have heard garlic is good for migraines? I sometimes get them before AF they are the absolute worse! I can't believe you have managed it for 2 weeks!


----------



## still hopping

OMGoodness Jules! You poor thing... That sounds so extreme. I am glad they got it under control but do really hope they find a more permanent/long term solution for you :hugs:

Lucy - did AF show up in the end? I hope the symptoms were for the right reasons and it is the month... You really never know! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your back Unlucky :( Have you ever had issues before? I hope it goes away soon. Hey... Maybe we will be like some of those few lucky ladies who dont get morning sickness? (says me dreaming... Lol)

Your symptoms sound really good so far lemon_tree!! Lots of baby dust to you!!!:hugs:

Great to hear you are back on the wagon mama.mouse :hugs: Poor hubby... Be gentle!:haha: The truth is that a lot of our partners/husbands deserve a medal too <3

I have been fine. Goy a bit of a scare yesterday when I went to the toilet and saw some blood. I cried, panicked and rang the clinic. They said it can be normal and unless it got heavier and had pain, not to worry ( easier said than done!)... I am not bleeding anymore but I keep going to the bathroom to check like an obsession. They offered to do a blood test on Monday if I am very anxious still, otherwise just to wait for Wed scan. This is torture!!


----------



## mama.mouse

Oh no! I can only imagine how terrifying that must be! And I think because it's been so long trying that fear is sort of stuck in your head. Try and relax though hun. Its just your sticky little bean burrowing its way in there!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Still hoping I had a nightmare about bleeding so know how scary it can be. When I woke up I was so relieved! 

We told the inlaws today just to be fair. They didn't say too much except whether if we knew it was a boy or girl. Maybe they know it is too early to be really excited. They asked my daughter what she wanted a baby girl or boy. She said sister.

Mama thanks for the advice. Need to have some snack food around. Bananas lying everywhere now. 

How was the weekend?


----------



## lucy_smith

still hopping said:


> OMGoodness Jules! You poor thing... That sounds so extreme. I am glad they got it under control but do really hope they find a more permanent/long term solution for you :hugs:
> 
> Lucy - did AF show up in the end? I hope the symptoms were for the right reasons and it is the month... You really never know! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back Unlucky :( Have you ever had issues before? I hope it goes away soon. Hey... Maybe we will be like some of those few lucky ladies who dont get morning sickness? (says me dreaming... Lol)
> 
> Your symptoms sound really good so far lemon_tree!! Lots of baby dust to you!!!:hugs:
> 
> Great to hear you are back on the wagon mama.mouse :hugs: Poor hubby... Be gentle!:haha: The truth is that a lot of our partners/husbands deserve a medal too <3
> 
> I have been fine. Goy a bit of a scare yesterday when I went to the toilet and saw some blood. I cried, panicked and rang the clinic. They said it can be normal and unless it got heavier and had pain, not to worry ( easier said than done!)... I am not bleeding anymore but I keep going to the bathroom to check like an obsession. They offered to do a blood test on Monday if I am very anxious still, otherwise just to wait for Wed scan. This is torture!!


when pregnant with my 1st i had bleeding when af was due, i thought it was my period and then took a test when my next period was due so didnt find out until 8 weeks ! bleeding isnt always a bad sign, fingers crossed!


----------



## lucy_smith

af turned up the following morning :( so here i am onto the next cycle!


----------



## lucy_smith

my peak on my cbfm was on cd 17, af turned up on cd 27....... are these too close ? can this be because of endo ?


----------



## still hopping

lucy_smith said:


> af turned up the following morning :( so here i am onto the next cycle!

Oh lucy... so sorry to hear :cry: Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## still hopping

lucy_smith said:


> my peak on my cbfm was on cd 17, af turned up on cd 27....... are these too close ? can this be because of endo ?

This is a good article I found about the luteal phase... you may want to give it a read 
https://blog.kindara.com/blog/what-is-a-luteal-phase-and-why-is-it-important
Is yours usually 10 days or is this a once of? I am not sure if it could be endo related but I would definitely ask your doctor as you may be onto something there and you may benefit from some meds to aid to prolong your luteal phase and from some progesterone pessaries or injections...

:hugs:


----------



## mama.mouse

Hello my honeys

Sorry I have been MIA. Have been so not interested in TTC this month. I don't know why, I think last month just put me off for a bit. Decided this is my last round of Clomid and I'm starting this PCOS diet that everyone raves about next Monday! Hoping for the best but told DH that we need to just chill out for a bit. He wasn't too happy about it because he wants this so badly but I don't think he is seeing the method in my madness at this stage. He will come 'round :) I just need to breathe a little. 

How are my preggy bellies doing?? Any scans yet? You guys HAVE to post us pictures of your little beans as soon as you see them.

Sorry about AF Lucy :( A short luteal phase can be a reason for struggling to ttc but there are lots of natural ways to lengthen it. I think Vitamin D3 helps? Maybe just consult your gyn?


----------



## still hopping

Oh mama.mouse... I so so get you... I so have been there myself so many times... and you two do need it. It's good for both of you :hugs:

I had my first scan last Wednesday... it was so good having it done after being so terrified about the bleeding. When the doctor said 'look, there's the heartbeat' ... I started crying like an idiot... anyone would have thought I had just been given bad news!! I think I had been bottling it up preparing myself for the worst. I feel much happier now but just still very cautious... I hope I can soon let myself enjoy it! :blush: Symptoms really kicking in now at 8wks and can't wait for the next four weeks to pass to be out of the 'danger zone'

I wonder how things are going for Unlucky too... if you are still keeping an eye on the post, unlucky, write us an update! :flower:


----------



## jules87

Many :hugs: mama.mouse. I'm sorry you are down. It's sweet that your hubby wants a kid but I completely understand how that can wear you down when you need a break. 

I agree that we need pictures from our preggo buddies! I hope all is going well with you ladies. Please keep us updated!

still.hopping that is wonderful that the scan went well. I probably would have bawled too. Haha. I"m so glad to hear that you are already at 8 weeks. FX the next 4 go by quickly for you.

AFM- I'm 5 days late. Currently on CD 33, usually my cycles are regular at 28 days. I didn't even realize I was late until yesterday when I went to log my info in Glow and it showed that I should be having my period. I'm not getting excited though. Every once in a while by body throws a curve ball at me. 

I am a bit nervous though. Since I'm having Botox treatments for the migraines, I really shouldn't get pregnant. I'm going to be so upset if after all these years it happens when we are actually trying to prevent. *sigh

The only "symptom" I have is really really bad cotton mouth. No matter how much water I consume my mouth is like a desert. Also, my lips are so badly chapped that DH bought me a $20 Ultra Repair lip balm. The stuff is like wax but it works wonders.

I hope everyone has a great day! I'm going to bury myself in work today to keep my minds occupied.


----------



## still hopping

Thank you, Jules :hugs:

Oh wow... it will indeed be a real shock if you were after so long trying when you are actually not!... it does happen to some people though... Well, if you are and all goes well I am sure you are not going to return it :haha:

Take care of yourself and keep busy while you wait to see what's going on :hugs:


----------



## jules87

Thank you still.hopping! Just getting it out of my system here yesterday helped me out quite a bit. I also told DH last night. 

I said: "you wanna know something fun?" "I'm 5 days late."....

He just looked at me and said "really" in a not-again kind of way. lol! We plan to go get a test this weekend if AF is still a no-show.

On the up-side, I'm kicking ass at work. :winkwink:


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh Jules that is exciting test test test! Had my scan yesterday everything looming good 7 week 2 days 142 heart beat very happy


----------



## jules87

AF showed its ugly face today. I freaking hate it when my body does this to me. I' so sick and tired of that anticipation followed by depression.

DH didn't help matters any. Last night he asked if AF had started yet and I told him no. He proceeded to freak out, yelling about how pissed he's going to be if I am pregnant because of the Botox treatments. Then he ran out and bought a test.

I took it this morning but already knew the answer because I was cramping and dealing with lower back pain. My two signature symptoms of AF coming.

I could just curl up in a ball and shut out the entire world (dh included) today. But, no. Those of us dealing with infertility are not allowed time to grieve. We have to put on a happy face and go to work, get groceries, see friends & family, etc.

Part of me really wants to completely give up forever. Going back on BC would make life much easier. At least then I wouldn't have this emotional roller coaster when my period is late. :cry:


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh Jules so sorry to hear this. TTC for us endo girls is tough. The pain and heavy period we have to deal with when it is a bfn is a double whammy! 

Hope once ugly AF disappears you will feel renewed with hope. 

Don't give up it will be worth it once you get your bfp!


----------



## lemon_tree

Oh Jules, I'm so sorry. Our bodies can be so cruel, and it doesn't help that your DH didn't properly support you. 

I hope AF is kind to you and that next month is your month. <3


----------



## lucy_smith

im so sorry joules :( 
having the pain and af appearing just makes af apearing 100000 times worse :( 


think i miss calculated my dates last month, af actually turned up 12 days after my peak on my cbfm. 
bf seems to be off this month, last month was the first month using cbfm and he seemed excited to use it, he checked it everyday, without mentioning it to me and got excited when a high or a peak appeared. 
but this month he seems totally not interested ....... i duno if the not falling pregnant is getting to him or not. 

hows everyone getting on?


----------



## still hopping

I am so sorry, jules. It's such a rollercoaster and the down slopes are so heart breaking and painful, both physically and emotionally. Be gentle to yourself :hugs: Don't give up just yet, you are on the right path doing what you can to get yourself better to give it the best chance <3

lucy, 12 days is great! ...and with bf...sometimes it happens... it does get to them too. DH didn't show much emotion when I first got my BFP...it is only as weeks pass that he seems more excited, involved and brings up conversations about it. I thought at the beginning that something was wrong with him and maybe he didn't want this as much as I do... they just react differently. Your bf is probably just worried about you and your health because he really loves you and it just came out the wrong way :hugs:


----------



## mama.mouse

Oh Jules :( I can so relate to what you are feeling hun that disappointment is just awful. But it is not over, don't give up! It is GOING TO HAPPEN!! Your DH needs a bit of a pep talk though gosh talk about turning the knife in the wound! I commend you for not completely losing it, I would have! Look if you find out you are pregnant in the middle of the treatment I don't think it will be a terrible train smash. I'm not saying TTC, I'm just saying if an accident happens don't stress too much. There are no known defects in pregnancy with the use of Botox but there is no research to prove that it causes this hence why they tell you not to fall pregnant.

Lucy, your BF is probably just stressed about the whole thing as well. My Dh started acting up at one stage also and eventually I called him out on it and he said that he was also worried that he was the reason we haven't gotten it right. They worry too! And they also get upset when they hear their friends are having babies etc. They are just not very good at voicing their concerns xx

I don't think I O'd this month. It was Clomid month 2 but I got absolutely no Post-O symptoms. I almost always have bloating and sore boobs but I have had absolutely nothing. My boobs are only sore today and AF is due tomorrow so I'm a bit confused but then again this is Clomid after all!


----------



## jules87

Thank you so much for your kind words and support. I did talk to DH about his reaction. I let him know that him yelling, even if it's not directly at me, still doesn't help the situation. 
On the upside since AF had been late, we got some extra BD'ing done. :winkwink: Though, we both agreed that from here on out we are going to make sure we are using condoms. The likelihood of us getting pregnant on our own is pretty slim but we don't feel like going through this again, so condoms it is! Haha.

Construction is really rolling on our house! So, we spent the weekend moving furniture and completely cleaning out 3 rooms of our house. I'm exhausted...

Lucy- I agree that he's probably stressing too. Those CBFM monitors are so handy, but I remember when I was using mine, we would both get really excited with high and peak days. Then we would almost expect to get pregnant. It took us a while to realize that just because we bd' on the days the CBFM told us to, didn't mean a guaranty on pregnancy. Maybe he was thinking like we (DH & I) used to? Hang in there hun. Good luck this coming month!

mama.mouse I am so glad you replied saying it would be OK if we did end up pregnant. I did a bunch of research while I was late and waiting on AF. DH was still worried though despite my research. So, you at least eased my mind by confirming the information I had been finding as well.
Did you start the PCOS diet today? I'm interested to hear how it works out for you. 

I hope you all have a wonderful week! :thumbup:


----------



## Socks

Hi all, I&#8217;ve really enjoyed reading this thread and wondered if i could join :)
&#61514;
I have never been diagnosed with endo but have a strong suspicion that i may have it! I&#8217;ve always had heavy and painful periods since being a teenager. I had my son in Jan 2009 and then had a miscarriage in Oct 2010, since then my periods really have become awful, extremely heavy and painful. I&#8217;ve been to the doctors a couple of times and had bloods taken and a scan, both of which came back &#8216;normal&#8217; and they have since told me that &#8216;some peoples periods are just like that&#8217; . I haven&#8217;t used any form of contraception since the miscarriage and haven&#8217;t fallen pregnant since. With it coming up 6 years with nothing happening and me recently turning 28 its starting to really bother me!

It&#8217;s so lovely to read about other people in similar positions to me, it has made me realise it isn&#8217;t just me who suffers (obviously not lovely to read about others suffering). Congrats to those who have gotten their long awaited for bfp :) it gives me hope! And thanks for reading X


----------



## jules87

Hello Socks and welcome to the group! I'm sorry that you have heard the dreaded "some peoples periods are just like that" response. I wish doctors understood how upsetting that phrase can be! :hugs2:

At least here you are not on your own. We completely understand that heavy and painful periods are _not_ normal! The best bit of advise I can give is to track your cycle, I use an app called Glow. Also, don't give up. Keep bugging the doctor about it.

If the doctor suspects endo, they will most likely do a laparoscopy. If they see any endo while doing the laparoscopy they usually take care of it all in the same procedure.

There is another disease much like endometriosis, but it is inside the uterus. It is called adenomyosis. 

Anyway, just keep after the doctor. It took years for them to diagnose me. Good luck!


----------



## still hopping

Welcome to the group Socks!! :flower:

I totally agree with Jules that you should keep pushing for the doctor to refer you to a laparoscopy for diagnosis and removal... most endo can't be detected through scans. I have suffered endo since I was 13yrs old and I too was told all along that it was 'normal' that some women experience pain and heavy periods :growlmad: It wasn't until I came to live in New Zealand and I was ttc at 30yrs old that a doctor did more tests and (and although the scan and bloods came out normal) referred me to have a laparoscopy and they found stage 2 endo. You really should push your doctor and if he/she is not willing to refer you go to another doctor that will. Man, they make me mad!! Experiencing pain is NOT ok or 'normal'! Rant over... sorry Socks, poor you :hugs:

And don't give up just yet (you are still young), as you will see on some of the stories here with some of us even trying for quite a while... it does happen... we (ladies with endo) are just a different breed... not rock hard... but diamond hard... <3


----------



## lemon_tree

I agree with these ladies. I let people tell me for way too long that pain is normal. Never again. <3 FX and baby dust to you!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

Can I join?

I'm 30 and hubby is 33

I've got stage IV endometriosis
Diagnosed eventually in March '11 after 15 months of TTC
Surgery in March 11 then told to ttc for 6 months then get referred to fertility specialist...
5 months later was scanned by fert. Consultant and found endo cysts were back and too big for IVF...
Back on the theatre waiting list, went on decapeptyl to control the pain in the meantime
Surgery Dec'12 
IVF April '13... BFP DD born Jan '14
Mirena coil in Jul'14

Now ready to TTC #2 but not worth risking trying naturally. So we went for IVF consultation. Ended up having an ultrasound which was inconclusive so had a CT scan... Found endometriosis again... Fertility consultant wanted to operate but had to be very careful because AMH is only 6.3
I only found this out on Monday night... And I had surgery yesterday! 
So I am currently at home in agony post op! 

I haven't seen my consultant since my op, but have to phone the fertility clinic on Tuesday. 
I do know that he took my coil out in theatre though. And he said before my op that I would only need to have 1 period after coil came out before we could start IVF! So got everything crossed for AF in few weeks! 

Sorry that was a long story!!


----------



## Socks

Thank you all so much for your lovely supportive comments! :) yeah I think another trip to the doctors are in order, my periods are getting worse as I get older, I have a regular 28 day cycle but lately I've gone from a 5 day to 7-8 day period, and it really does drain me!

It was over 3 years ago I had a scan and the doctors have told me I wouldn't need another one as apparently nothing will have changed in 3 years?! I'm going to push for a laparoscopy and hopefully get some answers :) your replies really have made me feel so much better so thank you! Xx


----------



## mama.mouse

Welcome newbies!

Socks definitely get a second opinion! I had endo from when I was 16 and 4 gyns missed it! When it was eventually discovered I had 3 very large cysts that had been causing all kinds of havoc! Don't wait! Sort it out now!

Emily I'm sorry you had to go the surgery route :( I had a lap in 2014 also. I found drinking lots of mint water helped with the bloating and I took my pain meds every 6 hours and just slept a lot! You will start to feel much better off with out the bother of your pesky endo. 

So ladies I am 1 week into the PCOS diet and I am already 1kg down! I am feeling so much better. I have not had any bloating or acne or anything else my disgusting hormones usually put me through. I have had a little bit of mild cramping since my last AF which is a bit unusual but I did suspect that I did not O last month I do think that I have had a little bit of a flare up of endo but I'm hoping the change in diet helps curb the growth a bit. Don't want to go to the doc just yet otherwise he is going to harp on about how I should be at the IVF clinic already but hubby and I are at peace with the NTNP route until next year.


----------



## lemon_tree

Yes, welcome, newbies! :friends: 

Emily, hope you get those results soon!! <3

AFM, doing well. Still sticking to the anti inflammation diet, but I do miss cheese. :haha:

We signed our IVF authorization papers with the clinic yesterday and now are waiting for insurance approvals. After that comes in, I order meds, stop BCP, wait for AF and then begin estrogen priming on CD21. I'm getting nervous and excited. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies! 

Mama.m - it's lovely that you can have such a relaxed attitude and not be in a rush to do anything. Hopefully your attitude has a positive impact on your success 

Lemon - so exiting signing the papers! How long is the insurance likely to take? 

AFM - feeling better today. Still sore but coping much better. I weaned myself off the codeine and now weaning myself off the paracetamol. I've only taken 2 tablets today... Go me! 

I phoned the clinic and now waiting to hear back from my consultant who is apparently going to phone. I'm not holding my breath, it was at 9pm last time he phoned me!


----------



## jules87

Welcome to the group Emily! Did you ever hear back from the consultant?

Lemon- That is exciting that you have signed papers! Has insurance gone over it yet?

Mama- that's good that the PCOS diet seems to be helping. Did you just look it up online?

I hope everyone else is doing well!

Sorry I've been MIA. I get on here during my breaks at work and haven't really had any breaks lately. I love being busy at work, but then I don't get to keep up with you all. 

DH and I were feeling spontaneous and we decided to actively ttc this cycle. :happydance: It's been a little over 2 months since my last set of botox injections for the migraines so the medicine should be out of my system or pretty close to it. I'm not getting my hopes up, its too early in the tww for me to be obsessing quite yet. Haha. I've always waited until my period was due or late to test, but this time around I think I'm going to test a little earlier. Do any of you know how soon I could start testing? Is it a specific number of days after ovulation?


----------



## still hopping

I have been MIA for a while from this post!

Emily - welcome to the group! So exciting you can get onto the next stage so soon... fingers x'ed for you that you see positive results and your dream come true soon :hugs:

Mama.mouse - great results from the diet already! It does make such a difference eh? I do hope it helps your endo symptoms from coming back or a least be a lot less painful (it really did help me)

Lemon_tree - I laughed about the cheese comment... it really is not fair having to sacrifice one of the most delicious foods ever... I am such a cheese addict it is difficult to control myself around it :haha: All the best on the new IVF journey. It really won't be easy, but take one day at a time and keep in mind why you are doing this and what you want out of it... it really helps :hugs:

Jules - So happy that you are off the bottox injections and are on the ttc wagon now!! Baby dust :dust:

Hang in there endo warriors!! :grr:

:hugs:


----------



## mama.mouse

Hi ladies 
!

I've also been MIA hope everyone is well!

Jules, I saw a nutritionist who specialises in infertility and the diet has actually made quite a difference to the usual symptoms of bloating etc. I have been in a bit of pain the last couple of weeks and I am not sure if there is maybe still just a flare up of the dreaded disease or if its because I am back at it with exercising etc. Would rather have a little pain and be fit I was becoming so happy just sitting on the side lines gaining weight!

I've been taking my metformin again and also some flaxseed oil because I heard it is good for internal pain and inflammation. 

WHERE ARE OUR PICS OF THE BEANS???


----------



## lucy_smith

hey ladies :) not popped in for a while, how are you all ? 

af just turned up for me :( in pain and so bloated... look about 7 months preg!

going to phone the drs for an appointment about me struggling to get pregnant. what did the drs say when you went for your first appointment about ttc?


----------



## still hopping

Hi ladies! 
Been a while since I last logged into this page!
Mama.mouse - sounds like you are onto a good thing with the diet and exercise... Hopefully you start feeling a bit better and that pain goes away though! Sometimes the body just needs sometime to adjust and you feel a bit worse before feeling better. I have heard about the flaxseed oil for inflammation before. I used to put flaxseeds in my smoothies but never tried it on oil form

That really sucks Lucy... Take it easy and hold tight onto one of those awesome inventions... The hot water bottle :thumbup:

I am well... Now 15 weeks along... It definitely is starting to feel more real and getting more excited now that it is starting to show. 

My phone is not letting me upload the 12week scan pick but hopefully I will sort it out soon (I promise mama.mouse... Lol)

Big hugs to all of you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## still hopping

Hopefully it works... Here is my little bean...
 



Attached Files:







Idoia Alday-Gonzalez 0001.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jules87

still.hopping I am so excited for you! That scan is almost crystal clear. I usually can't make out the image well, but I can definitely see your little babe.

Lucy- did you get an appointment set up? If you haven't gone in already, the following are some items you will probably discuss.
They'll want to know how long you two have been actively trying to conceive.
They might ask if you have done anything to track ovulation.
I can't remember if you have been diagnosed with endo, but they will probably ask a slew of questions regarding those symptoms.
After the questions they'll probably determine any tests needed and go from there.
Good luck to you hun!

AFM- I haven't really looked into diet yet but will work on that next if current plans don't work out. I started taking a product called Soul by the company Rain. A friend of mine suggested it because I have chronic migraines and fatigue. It's supposed to help out a lot with inflammation. So I figured it would be worth a try.

DH and I talked about ttc this past week (thanks to my Neuro doctor). He was the one that brought it up. No definite plans at the moment but we have discussed what we'd like to do. Just knowing he's still thinking about it was a mood boost for me.

Hope everyone is doing well! I look forward to hearing from you all, even if it's not specifically endo/baby related. :winkwink:


----------



## lucy_smith

love the scan picture still hoping !!! :D 

jules, yes i have an appointment end of next week!!! 

kind of worried about it though.... think im scared they are going to say im ok, send me on my way and fob me off with some excuse and ttc for a bit longer :( 
but all i want is answers! when are you planning on ttc? 

currently waiting for my cbfm to give me a peak which should be in a couple of days ... and then another tww is ahead of me!


----------



## still hopping

Lucy... I am not sure how funding works where you live, whether you can get public funded treatment and the criteria, etc... Here in NZ, if infertility is 'unexplained', you have yo have been ttc for five years before you qualify for public funded treatment... So if there is such criteria over there, I would say for you to say to your doctor that you have been trying for longer than you have... I don't like the idea of lying but the ridiculous long wait to get some help because they can't find out what is wrong with you is the cruelest thing ever and don't wish for anyone to have to go through it :(
I hope your appointment goes go great and you get some answers <3


----------



## jules87

Todays a bad day. :( Pain is a 10 on the scale and I can't concentrate on anything. I'm not getting anything done at work. All I want to do is curl up and cry. But, I don't feel comfortable telling my boss that my period is causing tons of pain (not to mention it's _really, really_ heavy; and asking him if I can go home.

I'm going to need a miracle to make it through today.


----------



## lemon_tree

Huge hugs, Jules. You could just say your stomach is upset and that you need to go lay down. Either way, I hope the day flies by and that you feel better soon. <3


----------



## lucy_smith

oh jules!! ihope your feeling better today!

i had my drs appointment, i have my 21 day bloods being taken on monday!! 
also got bf booked in so waiting on a date for his sperm analysis.... hes not too impressed with that! :/ 

but i guess that is progress! 
dr told me that i need to get bf to stop smoking.... she said that we wouldnt be allowed to get ivf or certain help concieving if he was still smoking...must be some sort of nhs rules so hoping that this will maybe give him a gentle kick up the bum he needs to quit


----------



## jules87

Thank you ladies! I ended up going to the doctor that day, thankfully they were able to get me in without any issue. Due to the severity of the pain and the heaviness, the doctor recommended I go back on birth control until we are fully ready to ttc again. It makes sense, and I know this is the best option right now, but I still felt like a failure. 
Today I'm in a better mood. Pain is gone. AF is still here, dragging on to day 10 like always... but soon I won't be dealing with that anyway. The doctor plans on me taking only active pills. She said I can take a break and have a period if I feel like it but it is 100% unnecessary. At least I have that to look forward to! :winkwink:

Lucy- Good luck with the tests and results. Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## lemon_tree

I love being able to skip AF with BCP. Glad you've got some relief in sight. <3


----------



## mama.mouse

Hello my lovelies!

Love LOVE the little bean pic. Too precious, new life is so fascinating!

I'm so sorry your endo is back at it Jules. My pain I chatted about before reached a peak on Monday eve and I ended up in the ER checking things out. Managed to see the gyn yesterday and they found a chocolate cyst on my right ovary :(

Pain has subsided slightly and he has given me meds to try and dry it out but I have to let him know by friday if the pain is still around for another laparoscope. So I totally know what you mean when you say you feel like a failure. I thought I was clear of this, it's been 2 years. I would rather go the surgery route at this stage and just clear it up. Maybe if he goes in he will find the reason we have been struggling to fall pregnant, who knows. Everyone keeps asking why I waited to so long to go and see him but I'm sure you ladies can relate that pain is kind of an every day thing and not really unusual enough to see a doc unless chronic.

I'm feeling pretty turd about the whole thing. Spent 6 hours at the hospital yesterday being prodded and poked with needles and drips and scans. I am just so so tired today. 

I always hear people talking about endo as a "disease" and I always said to DH "That is so dramatic." I am really starting to feel that way now. Like I just can't live a normal life :( I always try to maintain healthy diet and exercise but this always gets in the way. 

Sorry for the downer ladies, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lemon_tree

Hugs, Mama Mouse, I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re going through that. <3


----------



## jules87

Aw Mama.mouse I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: 

It's ironic that you mention never recognizing it as a disease until lately. Last Thursday when I had to go the doctor for pain I actually told my boss that because of my 'disease' I was in a lot of pain. I had never called it a disease before that day. It does seem like it can consume your life.

I hope you are able to get answers and treatment, surgical or otherwise. Hang in there!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Big hugs mama mouse. 

It really is hard to live with at times isn't it. Just controls aspects of your life you really don't want it to. 

Jules hope the doctor was of some help. 

I've given up going to see GP about pain. They're no help at all, I don't think they really know enough about it IMO, it's a complicated condition. 

I'm well underway with IVF at the moment. Got another blood test tomorrow then scan on Friday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lemon_tree

Good luck, Emily, I'm so excited for you!! <3


----------



## jules87

mama- haven't heard from you in a little while... How's the pain? 

Emily- good luck with the appointments! 

AFM- So far, the only thing birth control has done for me is caused me to keep bleeding. So, of course, I have cramps with a back ache and pain that switches from one side to the next. :growlmad: The Dr. told me that if I start bleeding to double up on pills for a few days to get it to stop, but I don't think that is helping. I'm so freaking frustrated. I want kids so bad but I really don't think it's in our future. I'm starting to feel like I'm always going to be in pain and always bleeding unless I just have them take it all out!


----------



## lemon_tree

It sounds like that pill isn't working for you. What kind are you on? Can you switch to a different one?


----------



## jules87

I'm on Apri .15mg/ .03 mg. The doctor told me to stop the pills for a few days then start back up to see if we can disrupt the current bleeding. If this doesn't work then we'll probably try a different one. Fingers crossed that the pills work.


----------



## lemon_tree

Oh I had issues with Apri, too. Just spotting forever. I'm so curious to know if that works for you!


----------



## still hopping

Oh Jules! I hope the doctor gets it right for you very soon! Don't give up hope... I know it is so hard and soul destroying... but keep on going one step at a time... Like walking up a mountain and if you think of the whole journey you feel like giving up on the spot, but if you just concentrate on the next foot in front of the other you will go far <3 It sounds like you have your DH support too and that is precious. There are many different treatments out there to conceive and there will be one that will help to your situation to increase your chances... hang in there girl... you are one bloody strong lady :hugs:

Mama mouse what a hellish experience you poor thing! I hope the pain has subsided for you but you can't have that happening to you again!! :cry: I am with you that I would be hopping for another lap to get the new endo removed and them to have a good look around and see what is happening in there. Let us know how things go <3 <3 <3

Best of luck this cycle Emily!! Not an easy journey to have to go through but it gives you hope and increases your chances hugely! In our case we only had a 1% chance to conceive naturally before embarking in the IVF journey. Is this your first cycle? Keep strong and in focus of why you are doing this if things get too emotional... lots of baby dust to you :dust:

Lemmon tree... how's the process getting into starting IVF going? Any closer?

Socks - how's things? Were you able to get a referral to have another lap?

Lots of love and good vibes to you all xxx


----------



## lemon_tree

A little, we had to do a couple IUI cycles first before Caremark would cover our IVF meds. my first one should be next weekend if I'm ovulating on time. :) We'll start IVF early next year. 

Big hugs to you all - stay strong!!


----------



## still hopping

So exciting lemon tree that you have something happening! All the best with IUI... things going well you won't need the IVF!! :thumbup:


----------



## jules87

Well Lemon, it is definitely not encouraging to hear you had issues with Apri. :tease: 
I was hoping she would put me on Seasonal or Seasonique since they are true continuous pills. All I can do is wait it out though. I started the Apri again (new pack) Saturday night. Still bleeding, still cramping and dealing with an achy back... I'm hoping that it will taper off soon!

Question... How did you ladies come up with the funds for fertility treatments? Did you take out loans/ use credit cards? Does your insurance pay for it? Do you have a savings set aside specifically for fertility treatments? I figure that if DH and I can't ttc right now, we should be saving up.. But neither one of us is very good at keeping the money in the bank. :winkwink:

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## lemon_tree

Heh, sorry, Jules. I just had a lot of breakthrough spotting. Next time I go on BCP I&#8217;m going to ask to go on the mini pill as I&#8217;ve heard some women with endo have had success on that. But I hadn&#8217;t heard of those continuous pills, so if those do work for you, I want to hear all about it! 

For infertility treatment payments, we are lucky in that my insurance covers unlimited IUIs and two IVF cycles, including some medication coverage. I know that&#8217;s rare and I am very grateful. We&#8217;re also anticipating we&#8217;ll need more than the two IVFs, so we&#8217;re saving up some funds as well to pay for future cycles. When we started talking about trying to conceive, we decided to see if we&#8217;d be able to afford the daycare costs of a baby, so we figured out about what those would be each week, and then set up a special savings account. Every month for 6 months, we auto transferred that amount of $$ into that separate savings account, and then only allowed ourselves to use and spend the money that was left in our main checking account. We were going to put that money towards a future college fund. However now that it&#8217;s abundantly clear that I am infertile :dohh: we&#8217;re starting to save in that manner again, but instead of a college fund, it&#8217;s become an infertility fund. Basically, setting up a separate account has been a big help because then we can&#8217;t touch the money, it forces us to save, and will help us not have to take out a loan or put the payments on a credit card, which we really didn&#8217;t want to do.

I recommend using Mint or getting a tool like Quicken to connect to your accounts and help you set up a budget and keep track of spending. Good luck!


----------



## jules87

Still hopping- thank you so much for the words of encouragement. Whenever I start to freak out about being on birth control and wondering what the heck I was thinking, I remind myself that this is temporary.

Lemon- I'm not sure if the doctors call them "continuous pills", that was just the term I saw used a lot during my research. Instead of being prescribed 3 packs of pills that have 1 week inactive per pack; the continuous pills come in a 3-pack case and only have 1 week of inactive pills and the very last week of the pack. 
I will definitely be looking into Mint and Quicken for financials. DH and I just need to sit down, suck it up, and make a budget. 


AFM- Stopping the pills for a few days and starting with a new pack seems to have done the trick. Period/ spotting free for a week!!!! :happydance:

Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## mama.mouse

Hi ladies!

So sorry I have been quiet, we have been moving house etc and its just been so busy. All the pain turned out to be a chocolate cyst. Doc put me on duphaston for 14 days. Went in at day 10 to see him and it was gone! Well almost gone. There is still a bit of a shell of it there but he is satisfied with the results. The meds were making my blood too thin and I was covered in huge bruises from head to toe so had to come off that. He said its the first time he has ever seen that (typical). So now just anti-inflammatories.

So basically he said "You are not going to fall pregnant naturally" and instead of being sad I booked us in for IVF consult in March!

To answer your question Jules we were going to take out a loan for IVF but by a stroke of luck our house sale gave us a lot more money than we had anticipated and now we suddenly have enough! I have taken this as a sign and we are just going to take the leap and do it. I am really nervous but also very excited :)

Glad you are feeling better on the pill though. it really is just temporary xx

How is everyone else doing?

I started taking Vitex today, I heard its great for PMS (which lets face it is our whole lives). Also starting licorice supplements. Gonna try get this sad little body in tip top shape. It WILL house a baby!!


----------



## jules87

Hi ladies! Our thread seems to have fallen asleep!... :sleep: So, I'm just checking in to see how you all are doing. I hope you are all enjoying the holidays and not getting sucked into the craziness that usually takes place this time of year. :haha:

I'm doing well enough. I had to go back into the doctor, and he switched the birth control. The Apri just wasn't working. I bled almost the entire time I was on it. This time around I actually saw "my" doctor. He did an exam and vaginal ultrasound, plus ran a THC to make sure nothing else was causing the bleeding. He made the comment that the lining is "very thin"... Hm, go figure. Anyway, everything looked good. He felt around a bit. There were a couple of very tender areas that he believes are endo. :growlmad: 
Right now I"m not considering surgery, or ttc. We are focusing on controlling the bleeding so that I can focus on migraine treatments. So far the new bc seems to be working. No breakthrough bleeding anyway.

Honestly, I hit a low over the last month. When I saw the doctor he laid out all my options, including for ttc, then asked what I wanted to do. I just looked at him, on the verge of tears, and said I didn't know. So he is the one that decided bc is the best way to go right now.. mostly because of everything that I"m dealing with. Since the visit and starting the new bc I'm doing quite a bit better. The migraines sucked for a while, but I had my treatment this past Wendesday, so relief is in sight!

I hope you all have a wonderful day and Christmas if we don't "talk" before then.
:kiss:


----------



## lemon_tree

Hey Jules. :hugs: What kind of BCP did they switch you to? I am glad this new one seems to be working and giving you some breathing room so you can focus on healing. Endo sucks. What kind of migraine treatments are you doing? <3

AFM, when AF starts in the next few days, I'll be starting my first IVF cycle. Feeling nervous but determined. 

Hope you all are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## jules87

I'm on Mono-Linyah for bc now. I've never heard of it before which made me nervous at first but so far so good. :winkwink:
For the migraines I have been going through Botox treatments. It's something like 200 units (about 35 injections total) of Botox that they inject into my traps, neck, temples, and forehead. It takes 10-14 days to fully kick in, but it seems to be working already. WooHoo!

That is exciting that you are moving onto IVF. Good luck hun!


----------



## liz0012

hi ladies- soooo i was on the pill from the age of 16 till i had my daughter at 32. i went on the pill cuz my period was so bad. i had my daughter and 3 months later conceived my son. i didn't go on the pill or anything and now for the last 1.5 years i have unexplained infertility. well, i have this horrible stabbing pain in like the butt dream which i am assuming it's the bowls. it starts the day i get my period and it hurts so bad i have to stop in maybe tracks and wait for it to pass. my period lasts 4 days and then the butt pain is over with and i move on with my life. my mom had endo and i finally mentioned this to my ob cuz i thought the buttm pain and i have horrible ovulation pain every month and when we have sex if its too deep feeling it KILLS! so my ob said yeah lets go n see if it's endo. i have bee researching it like crazy cuz i find the pain weird and i find it weird that all my fertility labs look great and i ovulate every 14n days on the dot and yet i have this sudden infertility. what do you all thing about this stuff??


----------



## Gypsy99

I am in exactly the same boat as you. i never had a problem, but now heavy nasty periods, I constantly get spotting and clotting between periods, and now anal pain - especially around AF time. It's really uncomfortable, and it comes in waves. I usually have to sit and slow down for a bit otherwise it comes back. I'm also totally exhausted for almost a week after my period. 

i've had two op's now and have come back with minor endo. It still doesn't really help the situation as we have been off the pill for 2 years now, with no positive pregnancy test at all :-(. I've got two children already, but this sucks.


----------



## liz0012

Gypsy99 said:


> I am in exactly the same boat as you. i never had a problem, but now heavy nasty periods, I constantly get spotting and clotting between periods, and now anal pain - especially around AF time. It's really uncomfortable, and it comes in waves. I usually have to sit and slow down for a bit otherwise it comes back. I'm also totally exhausted for almost a week after my period.
> 
> i've had two op's now and have come back with minor endo. It still doesn't really help the situation as we have been off the pill for 2 years now, with no positive pregnancy test at all :-(. I've got two children already, but this sucks.

dod they do anything when they went in and found your endo, like remove anything? i'm anxious to see what they find when they go in me. i have a feel something is making me have these sudden fertility issues and pains.


----------

